# Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg



## Anglerboard-Team (20. September 2006)

*Hier gibts die Infos>>*>, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren >>>>


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg*

Erster?! |kopfkrat  Egal

Soviele neue Angler in kurzer Zeit mit dem Ansinnen sich dem auch ausführlicher zu widmen - das ist ein gute Nachricht! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg*

Richtig, und es zeigt in meinen Augen dass Brandenburg da den richtigen Weg geht!!

Sollte man auch möglichst öffentlichkeitswirksam unterstützen.


----------



## Knispel (21. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg*

Wirst Du aber nie Bundesweit durchsetzen können, könnten den Landesverbänden ja Einnahmen flöten gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg*

Nur mal so zum nachdenken:

Man kann laut Studien (Arlinghaus, andere) davon ausgehen, dass ein Angler im Schnitt ca. 1.000 Euro/Jahr ausgibt (nicht nur Karten, Angelgerät etc., sondern vorlksiwrtschaftlicher Umsatz, also auch Sprit für Angelfahrten, Unterkunft im Angelurlaub, Bootsmiete  etc.).

Wenn ein Land wie Brandenburg innerhalb nicht mal zwei Monaten seit in Kraft treten des "scheinfreien Friedfischangelns" 25.000 neue Angler bekommt, bedeutet das für Brandenburg einen jährlichen Anstieg der Volkswirtschaft um 25.000.000 Euro - darüber kann man ja wohl mal reden.

Wir haben 16 Bundesländer, teils mit mehr, teils mit weniger Einwohnern und Gewässern wie Brandenburg gesegnet.

Rechnet man diese 25.000 von Brandenburg also mal auf ca. 20.000 runter, multipliziert dies mit den 16 Bundesländern, käme man auf ca. 320.000 neue Angler bundesweit.

Das wäre dann ein volkswirtschaftlicher Mehrumsatz von ca. 320.000.000 Euro pro Jahr.

Und das sind ja nur die hochgerechneten Zahlen aus der Brandenburger "Erfolgstory" innerhalb nicht mal zwei Monaten!

Davon abgesehen dass sich mit Sicherheit auch positiv auf Gewässer (Besatz, Kontrollen etc.) auswirken wird, da Angler und das Angeln ein immer wichtigerer wirtschaftlicher Faktor werden würden, würde dies die "Lobbyarbeit" gerade gegenüber Ökoromantikern und "Naturschutzspendensammelvereinen" deutlich effektiver machen.

Insgesamt kann man also nur hoffen, dass nicht nur dieses Beispiel wie in Brandenburg Schule machen wird, sondern dies auch noch ausgeweitet werden kann auf das Angeln insgesamt und nicht nur auf die Friedfischangelei.


----------



## Acipenser (23. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg*

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass ein volkswirtschaftlicher Mehrumsatz von ca. 320.000.000 Euro pro Jahr dem Land gut tun würde, machen 320.000 Angler mehr auch 320.000 Naturschützer mehr aus - und somit auch 320.000 Gegner von Peta und anderen vergeistigten sinnentlehrten Organisationen.

Es wird Zeit, dass der Angler den Stellenwert bekommt, der ihm zusteht. Andere Länder haben das längst erkannt. Unsere Politiker reagieren ja leider nur auf die volkswirtschaftlichen Zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 25.000 neue Angler in Brandenburg*

Genau!!!!


----------

